# Explosion proof fan?



## jwiehagen76 (Jan 5, 2009)

We are to wire in a fan in a paint booth with a momentary start stop circuit which is pretty easy,but never done explosion proof equipment. Motor hook up no problem but i was taught briefly in school that the pecker head should be filled with gel of some sort. My boss really thinks it is a non issue but i think other wise. I usually handle the motor control area and trying to do a little research. any info would be great


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jwiehagen76 said:


> We are to wire in a fan in a paint booth with a momentary start stop circuit which is pretty easy,but never done explosion proof equipment. Motor hook up no problem but i was taught briefly in school that the pecker head should be filled with gel of some sort. My boss really thinks it is a non issue but i think other wise. I usually handle the motor control area and trying to do a little research. any info would be great


Take a look at Article 516. it can be found on page 793 of the 2008 NEC HANDBOOK


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If this is a motor that is designed for hazardous environments, it will not need Chico in the peckerhead unless it happens to come with instructions to do so. 

Most paint booth fans won't even have an explosion proof motor. They mount the motor outside of the "duct" area of the fan, so the motor is really outside of the classified zone. You can wire it with conventional materials and methods.


----------



## jwiehagen76 (Jan 5, 2009)

looking in the nec now art 516. The fan is a grianger dual volts model mtr is in the air flow has leads in explosion proof pecker head. I will be purchasing the hand book have a hard time decifering the code book. 4th year jouneyman and i must be ******** cause i like to do my homework on stuff they assign me to do


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jwiehagen76 said:


> looking in the nec now art 516. The fan is a grianger dual volts model mtr is in the air flow has leads in explosion proof pecker head. I will be purchasing the hand book have a hard time decifering the code book. 4th year jouneyman and i must be ******** cause i like to do my homework on stuff they assign me to do


 

That's not retarted, that's responsible. I've worked in several manufacturing plants, and I always took all the manuals home for all the machinery. When the machines broke down, I ALWAYS knew more about the machines than my coworkers.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That's not retarted, that's responsible. I've worked in several manufacturing plants, and I always took all the manuals home for all the machinery. When the machines broke down, I ALWAYS knew more about the machines than my coworkers.


 
No wonder your coworkers knew nothing about the equipment.

The manuals were at your house!:blink:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

On a side note, when a hazardous location motor dies and needs rewound, you're better off throwing it away. Few motor shops can certify a motor for hazardous location duty after they tear it apart and put it back together again.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> If this is a motor that is designed for hazardous environments, it will not need Chico in the peckerhead unless it happens to come with instructions to do so.
> 
> Most paint booth fans won't even have an explosion proof motor. They mount the motor outside of the "duct" area of the fan, so the motor is really outside of the classified zone. You can wire it with conventional materials and methods.


That's is not an explosion proof motor. It is a standard TEFC motor. 



MDShunk said:


> On a side note, when a hazardous location motor dies and needs rewound, you're better off throwing it away. Few motor shops can certify a motor for hazardous location duty after they tear it apart and put it back together again.


Not true. Good motor shops are UL shops and can re-certify without a UL representative present. They have all the paper work and UL labels. UL comes in annually or biannually to keep check.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

This is an explosion proof motor.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> This is an explosion proof motor.


 

Good info, but I think you read post # 3 wrong


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> That's is not an explosion proof motor. It is a standard TEFC motor.


You need to get a new pair of reading glasses. I never said it was explosion proof. Matter of fact, I said that many paint booth fans don't have explosion proof motors because they mount the motor outside the duct, then I posted a sample picture of such an arrangement.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Not true. Good motor shops are UL shops and can re-certify without a UL representative present. They have all the paper work and UL labels. UL comes in annually or biannually to keep check.


Actually, what I said is true. I said that FEW motor shops can. Out of the MANY motor shops that dot every locality, only a FEW can. Something to look out for, in other words. You go on to talk about GOOD motor shops, which I submit are FEW in number. You just seem hell bent on arguing about something. You seriously need to get a hobby or somthing.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> You need to get a new pair of reading glasses. I never said it was explosion proof. Matter of fact, I said that many paint booth fans don't have explosion proof motors because they mount the motor outside the duct, then I posted a sample picture of such an arrangement.





MDShunk said:


> Actually, what I said is true. I said that FEW motor shops can. Out of the MANY motor shops that dot every locality, only a FEW can. Something to look out for, in other words. You go on to talk about GOOD motor shops, which I submit are FEW in number. You just seem hell bent on arguing about something. You seriously need to get a hobby or somthing.


Marc,
Sorry. You are correct. I should have read post three completely instead of jumping to conclusions. My apologies!

On motor shops. We have at least six motor shops within a 75 mile radius that are UL approved shops. I worked for one of them.
The others were competitors, so I knew them very well. Unless they have lost the ability to re-certify I stand by my last post. 
You should be aware all we have is industry here. A motor shop without the ability to do UL work, cannot exist. Or would have little success.
UL re-certification is not that big a deal as you seem to be making it. We did it all the time and so did our competitors. UL ability is a marketing tool for motor shops.

Ps....I was not trying to argue with you. Your problem is you are so used to everyone agreeing with you, you get all flustered when someone challenges you. You are not the only one around here that knows something. Just because you are sort of the boss around here makes me want to challenge you even more. I have always done that on the job and enjoy doing it here.

When I am wrong I readily accept it and post it.


----------



## jwiehagen76 (Jan 5, 2009)

Just an update, Thanks to all who replied. Rigid conduit was installed through duct added seal off fitting with the dam and sealer. After a brief discussion and some pics from my industrial wiring handbook boss put away his know all attitude and spent the extra 47$.


----------

